# Crappie with a new different kind of bobber



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I fish jigs only for crappie and mostly only what I make.In the winter and early spring these jigs are 1/64 or 1/32 so I use a weighted bobber fishing from the bank. I need to cast far and using a light weight jig this is hard to do . I seen this somewhere maybe here on OGF I can't remember about a bobber called Rocket Bobber. I'm a sucker for trying new things and I'm always looking for a better bobber to use that will cast far and won't twist the line and still show a light bite from the fish. WOW this rocket bobber really works. I was out Friday, throwing a 1/64 jig way out there and on my super slow retrieve sure enough when the tip started to raise I had him. Now I'm a close line- bobber watcher and consider myself pretty good at it over the years and I was really surprised at how I felt nothing on the light hits but just seen the bobber start to raise. Now I know this could be done with many other types but not at the distance I was getting and the accuracy I was throwing it. I just had to tell someone, you know how it is when you find something that really works for you and it's like WOW a big surprise. I caught all my crappie that day using this bobber and was truly amazed. I will give it more field testing though before ordering the larger size for heavier jigs.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Glasseye quick question for ya. I have begun tying my own crappie jigs as well. On my 1/64 jigs I got the #8 hook and am worried they may be a little small and it might cause alot of missed fish. What size hook do yout normally get? I have #6 in 1/32 and 1/16.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I ave seen those advertised and watched a cple youtube videos, glad to hear they perform as advertised.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Get an adjust-a-bubble bobber. They are clear with a rubber band going through the middle of it. Yiou can open the top or bottom and add water to adjust the weight for long casts and also when using lightweight jigs like you are. 
I use it for creek chub fishing on a size 12 or 14 hook.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

puge said:


> Glasseye quick question for ya. I have begun tying my own crappie jigs as well. On my 1/64 jigs I got the #8 hook and am worried they may be a little small and it might cause alot of missed fish. What size hook do yout normally get? I have #6 in 1/32 and 1/16.



I use the #8 and #10 on the 1/64. the #6 on 1/32 and # 4 on 1/16. I have used #2 on the 1/16 on tails for saugeye on the round jig heads for plastics and also on 1/32 Ive used #1. sounds crazy but it works on short strikes. I've caught 5 lb. hybrids and 6 lb largemouth on those small hooks. I've caught 10 lb carp on them also. In the spring creek wading the spawn you can hook into just about anything using small fry imitating baits. Believe me when I say you can hold a very large fish on a small hook if you play it right.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Get an adjust-a-bubble bobber. They are clear with a rubber band going through the middle of it. Yiou can open the top or bottom and add water to adjust the weight for long casts and also when using lightweight jigs like you are.
> I use it for creek chub fishing on a size 12 or 14 hook.


I've done this also but the simplicity of this rocket bobber is just so cool and easy to use. Like I said I've got to give it a lot more field testing before I'm completely sold but as it stands right now for the cost it has me hooked . The weight somehow on this thing is balanced so good. I was fishing in a lake Friday where the wind was blowing very hard, I was casting as far as my 9.5' rod with 4 lb. test would let me. Now throwing that distance with a bobber in a choppy water makes it very hard to detect a hit when they are hitting very light in this cold water , and I was very skeptical about the thing anyway because that's just the way my luck normaly runs. But The thing did what they claimed and worked


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

where do ya buy em?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Only places I've seen them are on internet


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Cabelas has them for 5 bucks.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I paid $2 , bought 6 for $11.99 and of course shipping . I think $16 total. I know seems like a lot for bobber but I fish with bobbers a lot and for this time of year I'm thinking it could be an advantage using it


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Just go and buy a long noodle rod 9 or 10 foot in length, your problem will be solved...............Mark


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bassmastermjb said:


> Just go and buy a long noodle rod 9 or 10 foot in length, your problem will be solved...............Mark


He solved his problem for $16. Any $16 noodle rods out there?


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Thills wobble bobber is awesome too for casting. It also is weighted to give the jig more side to side motion rather than up and down. I also like the brass grommet which prevents any abrasion on my line.


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought a few last week from bass pro shop and took them out this past Saturday and I too was amazed at how easy it was to launch them way out. They do perform as advertised and even if they are a little expensive for a bobber I think their well worth it.


----------

